# Arraylist als xml speichern/ laden



## mäcjava (8. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Arraylist als xml Datei speichern. Ich habe mich schon eine weile damit beschäftigt, aber noch keinen eleganten Weg gefunden. Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen..danke !!!


----------



## Noctarius (8. Jun 2009)

XmlEncoder und XmlDecoder sind das Zauberwort. Ansonsten wenn du ein bestimmtes Format benötigst (z.B. auf Basis eines XSDs) dann JAXB, XmlBeans oder oder oder...

XMLEncoder (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## mäcjava (9. Jun 2009)

Ich komme da einfach nicht weiter:


public void save_xml() throws FileNotFoundException{
		  XMLEncoder e = new XMLEncoder(
                  new BufferedOutputStream(
                      new FileOutputStream("Test.xml")));
     e.writeObject(array_list);
    e.close();

XML Ausgabe
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<java version="1.6.0_13" class="java.beans.XMLDecoder"> 
 <object class="Verwaltung"/> 
</java> 

Was mache ich da falsch ???


----------

